# Who's the best 80's action movie star?



## UltraParanoia (Jul 8, 2013)

Cast your vote & tell us your favourite 80's action movie!

First Blood, Robocop, Lethal Weapon & Terminator would have to some of my favourites


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jul 8, 2013)

80s?
Predator!
And Die Hard.


----------



## Pezshreds (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jul 8, 2013)

nuff said /thread...


----------



## flexkill (Jul 8, 2013)

Emilio Estevez


----------



## UltraParanoia (Jul 8, 2013)

flexkill said:


> Emilio Estevez


 
I need to fill a space


----------



## wankerness (Jul 8, 2013)

Repo Man is a goddam classic and Maximum Overdrive is at least hilarious, but yeah, he sure isn't much of an action star in either.

I'm going to go with Arnold cause he most perfectly encapsulates the outrageousness of 80s action and he was actually funny about it, too. Stallone and Seagal both come close in being both badass and somewhat self-aware but Schwarzenegger had the most charisma.

Jean Claude Van-Damme gets some sort of award for being the most insane.

Charles Bronson gets some sort of award for being the most reluctant. He really looks miserable in the Death Wish sequels. Death Wish 3, however, is tied for my favorite 80s action movie with Commando - Death Wish 3 is so much more insane than everything else and unlike Commando it's not readily apparent whether it has a sense of humor about itself or was just made by complete psychos.

That Jim Carrey "Make a death wish foundation" impression of him is one of my favorite In Living Color skits.

Most perfectly encapsulate 80s action movies/are hilarious and entertaining:

1. Death Wish 3
1. Commando
3. Cobra

Actual favorite 80s action movies:

1. Aliens
2. Robocop
3. Terminator

Honorable mentions:

Big Trouble in Little China
Rocky IV
The Running Man
They Live
Die Hard


----------



## wankerness (Jul 8, 2013)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> nuff said /thread...



Yeah, that movie from 1991 sure is the best 80s action movie! (disclaimer: T2 is awesome)


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 8, 2013)

There really is only one:





See if any of you can watch these without feeling pain. 

Also REAL hot peppers:



Hell, even Stallone ripped him off for Tango and Cash:


----------



## wankerness (Jul 8, 2013)

If you take asian movies into account then yeah everything's thrown off. I'll admit Jackie Chan is more awesome than basically everyone, but the movies just didn't have the same permeation into western culture so I didn't grow up with them. THe only ones that I saw anywhere close to as much as the 80s action movies were rumble in the bronx and first strike cause they were the only two that they'd play on US tv, and obviously he was way past his prime in those.


----------



## The Grief Hole (Jul 8, 2013)

Jackie, Sly or Arnie. Although the others are important, during the 80's these 3 were the go to action guys. I would personally choose Jackie. His films didn't have as many explosions or deaths but the action was fast and totally out of control.


----------



## wankerness (Jul 8, 2013)

Ah hell, I forgot that The Road Warrior is technically an 80s action movie. THAT gets my vote for best in every category.


----------



## flint757 (Jul 9, 2013)

Indiana Jones, Star Wars, Blade Runner. Harrison Ford is the man. Out of all of them he is the only one I take seriously. Arnold, while he captures the 80's well, was a truly terrible actor.


----------



## Daf57 (Jul 9, 2013)

wankerness said:


> Jean Claude Van-Damme gets some sort of award for being the most insane.



Bloodsport was a great ass kicking movie! 

Gotta second the Road Warrior, too - good stuff. Even the sequels...


----------



## mulgreaux (Jul 9, 2013)

"What's the matter, Dillon? The C.I.A. got you pushing too many pencils?"


----------



## The Reverend (Jul 9, 2013)

WHO THE F--- VOTED FOR F--KING ARNOLD, DID ARNOLD STAR IN JCVD? NO, BECAUSE IT WAS F--KING JEAN-CLAUDE VAN DAMME BECAUSE HE'S A F--KING BADASS WHO LITERALLY HAD TO STAR IN AN ACTION MOVIE BASED LOOSELY ON HIS LIFE OF BEING PURELY A BADASS.


----------



## mulgreaux (Jul 9, 2013)

The Reverend said:


> WHO THE F--- VOTED FOR F--KING ARNOLD, DID ARNOLD STAR IN JCVD? NO, BECAUSE IT WAS F--KING JEAN-CLAUDE VAN DAMME BECAUSE HE'S A F--KING BADASS WHO LITERALLY HAD TO STAR IN AN ACTION MOVIE BASED LOOSELY ON HIS LIFE OF BEING PURELY A BADASS.


 
True, but he's not "cumming day and night", is he? Arnie wins.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 9, 2013)

Had to go with AGGH-nold


----------



## gunshow86de (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 9, 2013)

Steven Seagal should be kickin' Mel Gibson's ass, though... C'mon...

EDIT: Nevermind... That list isn't really sorted haha


----------



## gunshow86de (Jul 9, 2013)

The Reverend said:


> WHO THE F--- VOTED FOR F--KING ARNOLD, DID ARNOLD STAR IN JCVD? NO, BECAUSE IT WAS F--KING JEAN-CLAUDE VAN DAMME BECAUSE HE'S A F--KING BADASS WHO LITERALLY HAD TO STAR IN AN ACTION MOVIE BASED LOOSELY ON HIS LIFE OF BEING PURELY A BADASS.



SUCH A BADASS ............! I BET HE ....ED BOTH THEM WOMENS!


----------



## vstealth (Jul 9, 2013)

Kurt Russel for sure, I watched Big Trouble in Little China too many times to count as a kid.


----------



## Basti (Jul 9, 2013)

I voted Arnold but then I saw Sigourney Weaver was there and I wanted to f***ing change it. 
WHO ELSE CAN KILL THE GODDAMN ALIEN? HUH? ANYONE?? 

Didn't think so. 























bitches


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jul 9, 2013)

I can't pick just one.

Clint I love.

Bronson is just a badass

And come on...Snake f^cking Plissken


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jul 9, 2013)

who could ever forget...


----------



## Black Mamba (Jul 9, 2013)

Where's Ralph Macchio???


----------



## The Reverend (Jul 9, 2013)

Y'all are straight f--king up that poll. It should be more like JCVD in the lead by a long shot, followed Steven "F--K Shit Up With My Eyes Closed" Seagal, followed by Kurt Russell followed by whoever the f--k you please because the most badass of the bad have got their respect.

Get this f--king poll right, boys.


----------



## wankerness (Jul 9, 2013)

cwhitey2 said:


> I can't pick just one.
> 
> Clint I love.
> 
> ...



Clint's big action days were the 60s and 70s, unfortunately, even though "Make My Day" was a line from an 80s movie. I don't really think of him as an 80s action star since his most iconic part is probably the man with no name (all made in the 60s) and Dirty Harry (most popular entry in the series being from 71). He definitely has the longest career of being a badass, though, with things like Unforgiven, In the Line of Fire and Gran Torino.


----------



## Rosal76 (Jul 9, 2013)

Black Mamba said:


> Where's Ralph Macchio???



Probably in the B-list as Patrick Swayze. 

Just kidding. He has done some good movies.


----------



## Rosal76 (Jul 9, 2013)

Basti said:


> I voted Arnold but then I saw Sigourney Weaver was there and I wanted to f***ing change it.
> WHO ELSE CAN KILL THE GODDAMN ALIEN? HUH? ANYONE??
> 
> Didn't think so. bitches




Sigourney Weaver is badass in the Alien movies but Arnold killed a Predator who, IMHO, is a lot more harder to kill than a Alien. I think the Aliens are hard to kill when there's a whole army of them coming after you but it only takes 1 Predator to f__k everybody up.


----------



## ilyti (Jul 9, 2013)

Only 3 for Kurt Russell? Have y'all SEEN Tango & Cash?? The best actor of all time!


----------



## UltraParanoia (Jul 9, 2013)

ilyti said:


> Only 3 for Kurt Russell? Have y'all SEEN Tango & Cash?? The best actor of all time!


 
Tango & Cash is 1 of my favourite movies of all time!

Tango & Cash
Big Trouble in Little China
The Thing
Escape From NY

He was killer in the 80's!


----------



## ilyti (Jul 9, 2013)

Seriously! If you haven't, go see Captain Ron and Overboard. He's an awesome family movie actor too.


----------



## UltraParanoia (Jul 9, 2013)

ilyti said:


> Seriously! If you haven't, go see Captain Ron and Overboard. He's an awesome family movie actor too.


 
Of course! Especially Overboard. GREAT movie!


----------



## The Reverend (Jul 9, 2013)

Streetfighter with JCVD. 


Challenge me.


----------



## MFB (Jul 10, 2013)

The Reverend said:


> Streetfighter with JCVD.
> 
> 
> Challenge me.








I raise you also, Sylvester Stallone

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUF4Qfjp_aU

Or the very first line of this

https://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=V4mIyGWoOUM&feature=endscreen


----------



## Jlang (Jul 10, 2013)

JCVD for ....ing sure fellas.


----------



## AxeHappy (Jul 10, 2013)

Arnold pretty much defined the 80s action movie as far as I am concerned.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jul 10, 2013)

list is also missing...


----------



## GazPots (Jul 10, 2013)

Arnie is the king, even his handshakes are dominant.







Son of a bitch.


----------



## greendog86 (Jul 10, 2013)

definitely the governor!
some of my favourite 80's action movies:

-commando
-tango and cash
-die hard (nakatomi plaza)
-predator
-aliens
-mad max 2

i fu*ing love the 80's !!


----------



## Kaickul (Jul 10, 2013)

Jean-Claude Van Damme without a question, I've watched his action movies over and over when I was a kid.


----------



## Basti (Jul 10, 2013)

Rosal76 said:


> Sigourney Weaver is badass in the Alien movies but Arnold killed a Predator who, IMHO, is a lot more harder to kill than a Alien. I think the Aliens are hard to kill when there's a whole army of them coming after you but it only takes 1 Predator to f__k everybody up.



Maybe. But she lived for decades and decades, she starred in every sequel (minus the AvPs) which were each a good film in their own right , she killed shittons of Aliens (while Arnie only got one, though that really was infinitely badass) and DAMN she looked good in the process.

I think she's also the most human of them all, which is why she's my n°1.


----------



## necronile (Jul 12, 2013)

Who do you think I voted for fools?


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Jul 12, 2013)

mulgreaux said:


> "What's the matter, Dillon? The C.I.A. got you pushing too many pencils?"


----------



## gunshow86de (Jul 12, 2013)

In case you were still having a hard time deciding............


----------



## GazPots (Jul 12, 2013)

Gothic Headhunter said:


>






Specifically the 2nd half of the clip where he talks about the "Stick around" quote.


----------



## Basti (Jul 13, 2013)

I've never figured out how Graham Norton gets such insanely famous guests every time.


----------



## Varcolac (Jul 14, 2013)

gunshow86de said:


> In case you were still having a hard time deciding............





 

WHO IS YOUR DADDY AND WHAT DOES HE DO.


----------



## flexkill (Jul 14, 2013)

No one fvcks with.........


----------



## UltraParanoia (Jul 15, 2013)

gunshow86de said:


> In case you were still having a hard time deciding............


 
I cant stop watching!


----------



## wankerness (Jul 16, 2013)

What a hero. Most of the teaching scenes in Kindergarten Cop are legitimately hilarious. 

DISCLAIMER: yeah I know it isn't from the 80s


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jul 16, 2013)

so far arnold has the lead...nearly 60%

just like in the movies, he's up against 16 other guys, but is winning 35 to 24 lol...


----------



## Basti (Jul 16, 2013)

Sigourney needs more credit. Damn me for throwing my vote away. Wah.


----------



## wankerness (Jul 16, 2013)

She's in a grand total of 1 80s action movie, I couldn't vote for her in good conscience!


----------



## UltraParanoia (Jul 16, 2013)

I couldnt deny Arnie!

* Conan The Barbarian
* Conan The Destroyer
* The Terminator
* Red Sonya
* Commando
* Raw Deal
* Predator
* The Running Man
* Red Heat


----------



## Basti (Jul 17, 2013)

wankerness said:


> She's in a grand total of 1 80s action movie, I couldn't vote for her in good conscience!



lol I get everyone's point but to me she's just so badass in totally her own way.

I guess Arnie's pretty much classic though


----------



## Aurochs34 (Jul 17, 2013)

Okay, now I understand this isn't the "biggest badass of all time" kind of thread here, but come on, guys...this poll is jacked.

Clearly...






Also, while I didn't vote for him, Dolph is so badass.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jul 18, 2013)

this thread ought to be re-named...

*Other than Arnold, Who's the best 80's action movie star?*

sly would prob be the next logical choice...

1979: Rocky II as Rocky Balboa
1981: Nighthawks as Deke DaSilva
1981: Escape to Victory as Captain Robert Hatch
1982: Rocky III as Rocky Balboa
1982: First Blood as John Rambo
1983: Staying Alive as Man on Street
1984: Rhinestone as Nick Martinelli
1985: Rambo: First Blood Part II as John Rambo
1985: Rocky IV as Rocky Balboa
1986: Cobra Marion "Cobra" Cobretti
1987: Over the Top as Lincoln Hawk
1988: Rambo III as John Rambo
1989: Lock Up as Frank Leone
1989: Tango & Cash as Ray Tango
1990: Rocky V Rocky Balboa



maybe scvd...

1984	Monaco Forever	*Gay Karate Man* 
1984	Breakin'	Spectator in First Dance Sequence	Uncredited
1986	No Retreat, No Surrender	Ivan Krushensky	Also known as Karate Tiger 
1987	Bloodsport	Frank Dux	Fight choreographer, Writer, Editor
1988	Black Eagle	Andrei	Also known as Red Eagle or Red Hunter (European)
1989	Cyborg	Gibson Rickenbacker	Editor
1989	Kickboxer	Kurt Sloane	Writer Also known as Karate Tiger 3 (European)
1990	Death Warrant	Louis Burke


----------



## Danukenator (Jul 18, 2013)

wankerness said:


> R
> Most perfectly encapsulate 80s action movies/are hilarious and entertaining:
> 
> 1. Death Wish 3
> ...



We have the EXACT same taste in action films.


----------

